# repair plastic kayak with fiberglass??



## superhaole (Jan 20, 2009)

is it possible to put a fiberglass patch on a plastic boat? will it stick?


----------



## DesertBoater (Feb 12, 2007)

yes to the first question...you can put glass on plastic...but no it will not stick...at all...


----------



## mmeiler (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, but you need a special glue that actually dissolves plastic, so you can form a welded bond. If you use a standard glue it will peel of. 
Check out the link below, the author gives a details description how to do it. 

How-To-Fix a Thermoformed Plastic Kayak - Associated Content

Hope that helps and good luck with the repair


----------



## RevBobMartin (Nov 14, 2012)

There are other ways to repair plastic and fiberglass boats. I work with a business in Anchorage Alaska and this is one of their specaltys. They usually do these kinds of repairs on Vehicles of all kinds. If anyone is in Alaska is interested and needs their plastic and or fiberglass boats or anything else that is, give us a call. The name of the Business is "_*Arctic B.A.T.C.S. LLC. Mobile Vehicle Interior/Exterior Restoration Services*_" and we do have some pictures on Facebook of before and after repairs of work done.


----------

